# Samsung announces Galaxy MEGA phablets -5.8", 6.3"



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

_Samsung lifted the covers of the Galaxy Mega dup – the 6.3" and 5.8" Android phablets. The smartphones borrow some of the features from the Galaxy S4 flagships but offer much larger screens and aim for the mid-range segment as a more affordable alternative to the high-end Note phablet._

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/04/galaxy-mega-official/gsmarena_001.jpg

Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3

The Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 packs a 6.3" LCD of 720p resolution and is powered by a an Exynos 5250 chipset with a dual-core Cortex-A15 CPU clocked at 1.7GHz and 1.5GB of RAM. It runs Android 4.2 with Sasmung’s TouchWiz modifications like Multi-window (split-screen multitasking) and Air View (detecting your finger an inch from the screen). There's no S Pen though. 

The Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 is not a small device, but it's fairly thin measuring 167.6 x 88 x 8.0 mm and weighing 199g. The battery has 3,200mAh capacity. Internal storage is 8GB/16GB and there’s a microSD card slot if you need more.

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/04/galaxy-mega-official/gsmarena_002.jpg
The Galaxy Mega 5.8 is a smaller Mega phablet and packs a more modest specs sheet. The LCD screen resolution is jsut qHD and the CPU clock speed has been reduced to 1.4GHz. The high-speed connectivity (LTE, Wi-Fi 802.11ac) is also gone as well as the NFC and an IR emitter.

Other things that have changed are the size (obviously) - the Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 measures 162.6 x 82.4 x 9.0 mm, weighs 182g and has a 2,600 mAh battery.

The Samsung Galaxy Mega duo will be available worldwide with the rollout starting from Europe and Russia in May. 

*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_announces_galaxy_mega_63_and_58_phablets-news-5844.php


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 11, 2013)

6.3"  :Are you FF kidding Me :  ??


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol rip pocklets


----------



## Flash (Apr 11, 2013)

Bigger screen = Bigger audience, as happened with the Micromax's Canvas series.

What about the price?


----------



## Superayush (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks nice  but Sammy y u no put gorilla glass/amoled I but price will be above 20k though nice to see hd screen and improved ppi over grand and promising processor


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

Price for 6.3" model is leaked  - 699 Euro. So it will be 40+k in India. Same price as Galaxy S4


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 6.3"  :Are you FF kidding Me :  ??



Nope they are launching 6.3" phones


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Bigger screen = Bigger audience, as happened with the Micromax's Canvas series.



not always. a maruti alto is better than a nano. and a SUV will better a hatchback but once you bring trucks, buses, pickups you can't use the same logic of bigger the better. upto 5-5.5" everything is fine but 6" or bigger, no. 6" by no means is a phone or phablet. it is a tablet even if it looks like a phone.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 11, 2013)

sam said:


> not always. a maruti alto is better than a nano. and a SUV will better a hatchback but once you bring trucks, buses, pickups you can't use the same logic of bigger the better. upto 5-5.5" everything is fine but 6" or bigger, no. 6" by no means is a phone or phablet. it is a tablet even if it looks like a phone.



+1 to that. Rightly said.


----------



## Empirial (Apr 11, 2013)

I think all those people working in Samsung's R&D Dept either have Smaller Eyes or Bigger Hands that's why they create such enormous devices. Also, I'd love to meet the person responsible for naming Samsung Devices. Grand, Mega what next Samsung Galaxy Expand, Samsung Galaxy Humongous & Samsung Galaxy Dhoom Dhadaka?


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 11, 2013)

One Of The Reasons I Don't Buy Samsung !!! Like If When I Bought the S3 it Was A Eye Catcher  But After Some Time MICROMAX Had Same Design Phone Which May Frnd Used To Showoff And Then Samsung Dropped the bomb with Galaxy Grand !!! Same S3 Clone with Bigger Screen !!!


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2013)

they have phones in all sizes and variable prices = More no of shipments/profits = #1 in world
Thats the strategy


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

@Samsung It is a 6" TAB y u no understand God dammit get some sense it is not a phone even a phablet. Just a bloody tablet @40K Fu(k


----------



## arvindrao15 (Apr 11, 2013)

Well said by Ayuclack it is sometime eye catcher only!!


----------



## Empirial (Apr 11, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> @Samsung It is a 6" TAB y u no understand God dammit get some sense it is not a phone even a phablet. Just a bloody tablet @40K Fu(k



That's why they should rename these devices to Samsung Galaxy Dinosaur.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2013)

Seriously? Tell me how will you use it in 1 hand? You just cant.
You cant fit it in your pockets its too larg


----------



## amjath (Apr 11, 2013)

6.3"
*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/04/galaxy-mega-63-handson/gsmarena_001.jpg

These GSMarena guys have all size of hands for their reviews


----------



## Empirial (Apr 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Seriously? Tell me how will you use it in 1 hand? You just cant.
> You cant fit it in your pockets its too larg



A day will come when we will have to buy "Backpack" & "Kensington Lock" for Smartphones


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

Empirial said:


> That's why they should rename these devices to Samsung Galaxy Dinosaur.



No....Galaxy Giant..!!!


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

Samsung is going for the KILL! When these will come to India & what will be the price?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

^^40K+
And by launching these kind of products Samsung is digging his own grave


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

I think Samsung is doing great. And has a good future too. Nokia used to have this type of wide product line up in the old days. Now it's Samsung. Nokia lacked innovation & was rolled over by iPhone. But Samsung is a different story.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 11, 2013)

Galaxy MEGA 5.8" with qHD resolution- 189.91 PPI.. (Close to PPI of Galaxy Grand)  

The same boring TouchWiz UI without S-Pen another FAIL!


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Galaxy MEGA 5.8" with qHD resolution- 189.91 PPI.. (Close to PPI of Galaxy Grand)


Holy Sh*t.
But these are mid-range devices. So, can't expect it to possess awesome resolution.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Post your latest Purchase*

@quagmire i totally agree with you


----------



## quagmire (Apr 11, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note II is already heavy at 183 g.. 

Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 weighs 199g, Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 weighs 182g making it more uncomfortable to hold..


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2013)

amjath said:


> 6.3"
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/04/galaxy-mega-63-handson/gsmarena_001.jpg
> 
> These GSMarena guys have all size of hands for their reviews



hehe.....


----------



## quagmire (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like phones are going back to this design 

*netdna.webdesignerdepot.com/uploads/cellphone_design/dkmb86g_487pr55s2hc_b.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hahahaha I wish I could laugh on this but I can't 

As Sony will release a 6.44 inch "phablet" in about 3 months with Snapdragon 800


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 11, 2013)

Empirial said:


> A day will come when we will have to buy "Backpack" & "Kensington Lock" for Smartphones



lol

I'm waiting for a phone of 4" and companies are aiming 6" ? Seems I'm doomed.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, every company is continuing on its old interface. iPhone has iOS, Nokia has Symbian (apart frm windows) , BB has its own then Samsung has TouchWiz. Samsung is just everywhere when it comes to smartphones. With these products, I think their strategy is to bring phablets at affordable prices. . But I agree to one point that Note is already there. And these ,in concept, remind me of Micromax Canvas Viva , bigger screen but not so impressive one.


----------



## RON28 (Apr 11, 2013)

for me more than 4.3 inch is waste...seriously, in future i will need a back pack for smartphones to keep.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 12, 2013)

Spoiler



*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/thum_132445055631cd7e26.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/thum_132445055631cd7e26.jpg



Funny, indeed. 
Blackberry should be the Darth Vader


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 15, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note II is already heavy at 183 g..
> Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 weighs 199g, Samsung Galaxy Mega 5.8 weighs 182g making it more uncomfortable to hold..


i didnt notice but Galaxy Mega 6.3 is actually thinner than Galaxy Note 2 by 1.4mm.
Galaxy Mega 6.3: 167.6 x 88 x 8 mm
Samsung Galaxy Note II: 151.1 x 80.5 x 9.4 mm


----------



## newindiasolutions (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, I am also a user of Samsung galaxy android phones, it is fabulous for use.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 20, 2013)

Galaxy Note 2 fits comfortably in jeans pocket, it should not be skin tight though. it will uncomfortable to remove the phone from pocket while sitting. especially while sitting in a car.
Large Screen Vs Comfort/Portability?
Large Screen wins overwhelmingly for so many people out there.


----------



## manojbhagat (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey that's awesome news from samsung, Technology rocks....


----------

